# Breeder needed for may



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

I am getting two dumbo rats in May, i have a cage and toys etc, but i do not know where to find a breeder. i would preferably like one in hertfordshire near bishop's stortford or harlow, but places just north of london are ok. I need to know which gender is suitable for me (i am13 in may), and also how many rats i can fit in a cage of 70x80x50cm. 
Any answers greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The cage will suit up to 4 rats.

As a general rule girls are more active and boys are more cuddly. But there are always exceptions to the rule: my old Meggy was a proper squish who loved cuddles.

Have you considered getting your rat from a rescue? There's plenty out there that need homes


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

We are based in Northampton. You would be welcome to come visit beforehand. If your on Facebook we are Brammocks rattery


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rescue centers are bound to have some ratties for you young and old


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
i have looked at loads of rescues, but barely any have rats. the closest i could find is the rspca, and the nearest was 31 miles. i will keep looking. thanks for the advice, i will search around.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you're happy to rescue you might find some rescues that are close to you from here...

ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRES, REHOMING CENTRES AND SHELTERS IN THE UK


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

There's some gorgeous babies on the RSPCA website.
RSPCA North West Middlesex » Small animals


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there, I live in Bishops Stortford but unfortunately I'm not breeding yet 

I've also had trouble finding babies in this area. There is Zephyr in Royston but her rats are extremely popular, so long waiting list I think >_<

I am looking at getting some rescue babies from a very large rescue up North, and am happy to look after some for you until you are able to take them? Providing the rescue okays it of course. 

There were 300 rats rescued from Northumberland, many of them pregnant, so looooots of babies needing homes but it's just a case of getting them from so far North!!


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

oohhhhh more info pleasemy birthday is around the 25th may so i might twist my parents to let me. thank you. when are you getting yours?


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure, I'm trying to contact the rescues which had them at the moment. Not immediately anyway because of quarantining/etc.

I can tell you like dumbo ears (tis obvious lol) but other than that are there any coat colours you particularly like?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i can wholeheartedly 100% recommend Brammocks rattery in raunds northhamptonshire


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
- cinnamon hooded
chocolate hooded
creamy
bluey
cinnamon(plain)
basically it, but it doesn't matter, and i prefer girls. dont worry, i don't need any till may (25th-ish). i sound really picky but i am planning a cage scheme (girly?). i will also ask my dad as well


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

CRL said:


> i can wholeheartedly 100% recommend Brammocks rattery in raunds northhamptonshire


i looked on their site, but they havent updated it in years. in fact, every rat breeder site (including some rescues) havent been updated since last year or 2010.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i got rats from lyn in december 2011. 4 boys, 2 burmese, 1 bes and a black berkshire. all brilliant rats. lyn is friendly. and she is also a personal friend.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I found that same thing- when I was looking for breeder rats none of them had updated their websites. They're still going, just not updating.
The best thing to do is to ring or email them. Then you can talk to them and get a feel for them, and find out what rats they've got available.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

do most of the breeders do dumbos and/or rexes? i love them


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

DumboRatLove said:


> do most of the breeders do dumbos and/or rexes? i love them


No. I know of a few breeders that concentrate on top eared blacks and agoutis. Breeders breed the varieties, coat tyes and ear types they prefer.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

ok. i also have a few questions.
- what should i feed them - which brand of cereal and what veggies?
- i have a b urgular alarm which beeps loud for a second or two when I get home. is this ok, or will i harm them?
thanks


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Curly kale is a great veggie for rats  And look up the shunamite diet. 

The beeping noise shouldn't hurt them.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks. also, does anyone know ansbrook rats?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ive had 2 ansbrook rats. i still have 1. he is a gorgeous loving rat, nearly 2 years old. no health issues whatsoever. if u go to my thread with pics of the 13 of my boys (very pic heavy) and look for Torin he is my ansbrook boy. also you will see my 3 brammocks boys Yaellin, SaTrryn and Rydddlin. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/235442-pics-13-my-boys-very-pic-heavy.html


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

where is ansbrook rats
i tried emailing and calling but they dont pick up


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry, but this is really random: what are good veggies for rats, and bad ones?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I feed mine raw and cooked veggies.
This is what I give mine.
Carrots raw and cooked
Broccoli raw and cooked
Kale raw
Potatoes cooked only
Cabbage cooked only
Sweetcorn raw and cooked
Peas cooked
Green beans cooked
Tomatoes as they are

I also give rocket salad and mixed leaf salads as well as fruit but not citrus as it causes kidney failure.
Any other fruit is fine but give it to them how you would eat it yourself ie apples but no pips. Peaches but no stone.
Avocado no skin or stone.

Hope that's helped you.

I also feed fresh protein like chicken,fish or eggs once a week when there over 12 weeks of age. Younger than 12 weeks they get it 2-3 times per week.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure if your a member on Fancy Rats • Index page
But if you register you can find out tons of info from cages to food to health and behaviour plus many other things.

Forgot to mention the list of veggies etc is what I feed daily alongside there rat mix.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i didnt get the rats through annie. lyn from brammocks went to get 2 rats for hopeful future breeding and came home with 4 instead. she gave the 2 not for future breeding to me, so i had Laisren and Torin at 8 weeks. Laisren died at the begginning if april after ill heath he had at 9 months caught up with him, and Torin is still with us with no health issues whatsoever. she lives in Rayleigh, south end on sea. i am friends with her on facebook but she dosent go on often. though you might be able to get hold of her through the NFRS


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

CRL said:


> i didnt get the rats through annie. lyn from brammocks went to get 2 rats for hopeful future breeding and came home with 4 instead. she gave the 2 not for future breeding to me, so i had Laisren and Torin at 8 weeks. Laisren died at the begginning if april after ill heath he had at 9 months caught up with him, and Torin is still with us with no health issues whatsoever. she lives in Rayleigh, south end on sea. i am friends with her on facebook but she dosent go on often. though you might be able to get hold of her through the NFRS


i called her and emailed, but she doesnt answer. do you know where she is in reyleigh?


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

annie replied, I am getting some marten rats on the 27th. I cant wait  oh, and 11 days til my birthday


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm so jealous of the Martens!!
If I ever get breeder rats I'll be getting Martens for sure!
you must post lots of pictures!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lyn at brammocks has some martins too but im not sure when litters are due anytime soon. 
you wont be dissapointed by Ansbrook rats. my Torin is like a fluffy sheep


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I'm so jealous of the Martens!!
> If I ever get breeder rats I'll be getting Martens for sure!
> you must post lots of pictures!


are they good then? she has wheaten and agouti, but i cant see the difference between marten and normal. i will try to post loads if i can


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I was hoping to get a pair or Martens in a year or so. Me jealous!
You must post pics when you have them!!


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry but i am in a rush- here are some pix of all animals


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

They're a new variety- only imported to the UK in 2010 I believe. They're pretty cool and have some Roan qualities, meaning they fade to a different colour.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

Maltey said:


> They're a new variety- only imported to the UK in 2010 I believe. They're pretty cool and have some Roan qualities, meaning they fade to a different colour.


really? thats awesome, i didnt know that at all!


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to sound like a total biff here but what on earth is a marten rat??
I have never heard of them. Is it a new colour?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to sound like a total biff here but what on earth is a marten rat??
> I have never heard of them. Is it a new colour?


Marten « Hawthorn Rat Varieties

There you go hun


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Maltey said:


> They're a new variety- only imported to the UK in 2010 I believe. They're pretty cool and have some Roan qualities, meaning they fade to a different colour.


Marten has nothing to do with Roan 

It's Chinchilla...as in other species, on the C-locus.


----------

